

Ask HN: Visiting for Work at a Startup Day - zackadams

I'm traveling from Atlanta, GA for the Work at A Startup day event and would like to get a good feel of the culture of the valley.<p>For those who know the area, what locations would you recommend I visit?  Are any startups that frequent HN open to having visitors?
======
iamwil
You should contact the startups themselves that you want to visit and see if
they're interested. There's usually some time when they're more chill and open
to having visitors.

